
A Full List of Bill Gates' Book Recommendations from 2012 to 2019 - t23
https://bookriot.com/2019/07/19/bill-gates-book-recommendations/
======
masonic
Book links are Amazon affiliate links (tag boorio-20)

~~~
ASalazarMX
I guess they need to monetize somehow besides visual ads, but this is just a
shameful low-quality listicle. If you want to know what Bill Gates reads, go
directly to the source, reviews included.

[https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books](https://www.gatesnotes.com/Books)

